# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  नये सूत्र की मांग करे अपनी इच्छानुसार विषय पे

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मैंने देखा है की सदस्य जिनको अपनी जानकारी किसी बिशेष विषय पे चाहिये , वे इधर उधर सूत्रो मैं जाके उस विषय के सूत्र बनाने की मांग करते है ॥ 
इस सूत्र को बनाने का उद्देश्य ये है की अगर आपको किसी विषय पे सूत्र बनवाना हो तो , आप यहा पे उस सूत्र की मांग करे, जिससे की सदस्य आपकी मदद के लिये आपके विषयानुसार सूत्र बना सके , धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## NaKShtR

मुझे poetry के लिए सूत्र चाहिए जिसमे बहुत से उर्दू शब्दों का समावेश किया हुआ हो |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं तकनीकी जानकार सदस्यो से अनुरोध करूंगा की वो हम सबको सूत्र बना के excell ओर टेली सिखाये ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भारतीय कानून के जानकारो से निवेदन है की वे इस मंच पे कानूनी सलाह के लिये सूत्र का निर्माण करे ॥

----------


## draculla

> भारतीय कानून के जानकारो से निवेदन है की वे इस मंच पे कानूनी सलाह के लिये सूत्र का निर्माण करे ॥


ऐसा सूत्र पहले से ही फोरम पर मौजूद है..
जिसका निर्माण kamuk20 और man-vakil जी ने किया है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ऐसा सूत्र पहले से ही फोरम पर मौजूद है..
> जिसका निर्माण kamuk20 और man-vakil जी ने किया है.


धन्यवाद मित्र , लिंक भी देने की कृपा करे , कई सदस्यो ने मुझसे इस तरह के सूत्रो की जानकारी मांगी थी ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|*


भाई इस पे सदस्यो की मदद करे ना.....



> मैं तकनीकी जानकार सदस्यो से अनुरोध करूंगा की वो हम सबको सूत्र बना के excell ओर टेली सिखाये ॥

----------


## badboy123455

*भाई कोई उर्दू भाषा सिखाने का सूत्र बनाने कि मेहरबानी करे *

----------


## love50

> मुझे poetry के लिए सूत्र चाहिए जिसमे बहुत से उर्दू शब्दों का समावेश किया हुआ हो |





> *भाई कोई उर्दू भाषा सिखाने का सूत्र बनाने कि मेहरबानी करे *


हम तीनों की एक ही मांग है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी सदस्यो से निवेदन है की यहा रखी मांगो पे अगर संभव हो तो सूत्र का निर्माण करे ॥

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रों यहाँ पर " *शुद्ध हिंदी* " सिखाने के लिए एक भी सूत्र का निर्माण नही किया गया है, इन सब में से कोई भी महोदय सूत्र का निर्माण करे, जैसे - गुरूजी, पाथ जी, संत जी (बड़े भैया), जलवा जी, गुल्लू जी आदि
इन सभी की हिंदी अति शुद्ध है, इसलिए इन सभी महोदयों में से कोई भी एक महोदय " *शुद्ध हिंदी* " सिखाने के लिए, एक सूत्र का निर्माण कर दीजिये,
मैं अनुरोध करता हु,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रों यहाँ पर " *शुद्ध हिंदी* " सिखाने के लिए एक भी सूत्र का निर्माण नही किया गया है, इन सब में से कोई भी महोदय सूत्र का निर्माण करे, जैसे - गुरूजी, पाथ जी, संत जी (बड़े भैया), जलवा जी, गुल्लू जी आदि
> इन सभी की हिंदी अति शुद्ध है, इसलिए इन सभी महोदयों में से कोई भी एक महोदय " *शुद्ध हिंदी* " सिखाने के लिए, एक सूत्र का निर्माण कर दीजिये,
> मैं अनुरोध करता हु,
> धन्यवाद |


मित्र एक सूत्र शुद्ध हिन्दी सिखाने के लिये फोरम पे है ...शुशील जी के दुवारा बनाया गया है 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780

----------


## sushilnkt

> मित्र एक सूत्र शुद्ध हिन्दी सिखाने के लिये फोरम पे है ...शुशील जी के दुवारा बनाया गया है 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6780


चाँद जी आप की आज्ञा का पालन होगा 
राजीव जी को हिंदी का ज्ञान दिया जाएगा

----------


## T.H.S.

*भाई .....मित्रों ..बंधुओ ....दोस्तों ....फ्रेंड्स....कोई तकनीक बिभाग में नए -नए ग्याजेट्स (GADGETS) के बारेमे जानकारी और REVIEW की एक सूत्र बनाए .....

तो मेरी तरफ से*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

चंद जी एक सूत्र था जिसमे तोप के रेपो धारक सदस्यों की सूचि थी उस सूत्र का लिंक उपलब्द कर दो 

मेहरबानी करम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंद जी एक सूत्र था जिसमे तोप के रेपो धारक सदस्यों की सूचि थी उस सूत्र का लिंक उपलब्द कर दो 
> 
> मेहरबानी करम


]
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8406
 टॉप 10 रेपो धारक सदस्य

भाई ये सूत्र विवाद की वजह से बंद कर दिया गया है, आप सिर्फ अब इसे देख सकते है , धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> ]
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8406
>  टॉप 10 रेपो धारक सदस्य
> 
> भाई ये सूत्र विवाद की वजह से बंद कर दिया गया है, आप सिर्फ अब इसे देख सकते है , धन्यवाद




महोदय मैंने कुछ और माँगा था और आपने कुछ और दे दिया है मुझे .............:)

----------


## love birds

दोस्त मुजहे photoshop सीखना है क्या इसके लिए कोई सूत्र है (या कोई बनाएगा )

आपका लव

----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> महोदय मैंने कुछ और माँगा था और आपने कुछ और दे दिया है मुझे .............:)


माफ करना भाई लगता है मैं  ठीक से समझ नहीं पाया, कृपया पुनः समझाये

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी माँग है कि ऊर्दू से हिन्दी शब्दकोश का सूत्र बने

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद मित्र , लिंक भी देने की कृपा करे , कई सदस्यो ने मुझसे इस तरह के सूत्रो की जानकारी मांगी थी ॥


*
"कानुन आपके मुठ्ठी मे"

आपकी समस्याएं और क़ानूनी सुझाव*

----------


## draculla

> *भाई कोई उर्दू भाषा सिखाने का सूत्र बनाने कि मेहरबानी करे *





> हम तीनों की एक ही मांग है


*       आओ उर्दू पढ़ना सीखें(लेकिन अब यह सूत्र बंद है..)*

----------


## love birds

> दोस्त मुजहे photoshop सीखना है क्या इसके लिए कोई सूत्र है (या कोई बनाएगा )
> 
> आपका लव


भाई कोई मेरी मांग पर ध्यान देगा क्या मेरी डिमांड पूरी होगी

----------


## pankaj4u

बढ़िया सूत्र है................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी जागरूक सदस्यों से निवेदन है की यहा रखी सदस्यो की मांग को पूरा करे , धन्यवाद

----------


## adityaa

यहाँ कोई मशिनोंसे जुड़े सूत्र नहीं कृपया वह शुरू करें

----------


## badboy123455

> *       आओ उर्दू पढ़ना सीखें(लेकिन अब यह सूत्र बंद है..)*



लेकिन मित्र इस सूत्र से कुछ खास सहायता नही मिली.......

----------


## Rajeev

> दोस्त मुजहे photoshop सीखना है क्या इसके लिए कोई सूत्र है (या कोई बनाएगा )
> 
> आपका लव


प्रिय लव जी इस विषय पर आप मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर), अजय जी (ajaythegoodguy) और नैन्सी जी (nancygoodgirl) से सहायता माँग सकते है,
ये फोटोशॉप के बहुत अच्छे जानकार है खासकर मनोज जी ............

----------


## sangita_sharma

कोई मित्र 
तिरुवनंतपुरम में स्तिथ पद्मनाभ मंदिर
 के बारे में पूरी  जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र बना सके तो उसका  बहुत ही आभार और धन्यवाद  मंदिर का इतिहास स्थापना सभी कुछ प्रेषित करें कृपया
 (आपसे निवेदन हे की ''गूगल पर जाकर सर्च कर ले'' ऐसी सलाह कोई मित्र न दे )

----------


## krushna

> कोई मित्र 
> तिरुवनंतपुरम में स्तिथ पद्मनाभ मंदिर
>  के बारे में पूरी  जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र बना सके तो उसका  बहुत ही आभार और धन्यवाद  मंदिर का इतिहास स्थापना सभी कुछ प्रेषित करें कृपया
>  (आपसे निवेदन हे की ''गूगल पर जाकर सर्च कर ले'' ऐसी सलाह कोई मित्र न दे )


ये मंदिर को तो मेने तेलुगु फिल्म मे की बार देखा हे

----------


## krushna

ये मंदिर को तो मेने तेलुगु फिल्म मे क्यी बार देखा हे 


> ये मंदिर को तो मेने तेलुगु फिल्म मे की बार देखा हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

दक्षिण भारत में मंदिर का दर्शन शिल्प  इसी प्रकार होता हे यंहा तक की  वृन्दावन में स्थित श्री रंग नाथ का मंदिर जो किसी दक्षिण भारतीय व्यक्ति द्वारा बनवाया गया था वो भी ऐसा ही दीखता हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दक्षिण भारत में मंदिर का दर्शन शिल्प  इसी प्रकार होता हे यंहा तक की  वृन्दावन में स्थित श्री रंग नाथ का मंदिर जो किसी दक्षिण भारतीय व्यक्ति द्वारा बनवाया गया था वो भी ऐसा ही दीखता हे


काफी अच्छी जानकारी मिली आपसे

----------


## Rockst@r

क्या कोई एसा सूत्र शुरू कर सकता हैं जिसमे फ़िल्मी एज्युकेशन की पूरी जानकारी दे और उसके बाद केसे जॉब करनी हो उसकी भी जानकारी हो सके तो दे

----------


## vipin8

साइंस से जुडे रोचक तथ्योँ पर सूत्र बनायेँ

----------


## vipin8

मेरे निवेदन पर विचार करेँ

----------


## Badtameez

> दक्षिण भारत में मंदिर का दर्शन शिल्प  इसी प्रकार होता हे यंहा तक की  वृन्दावन में स्थित श्री रंग नाथ का मंदिर जो किसी दक्षिण भारतीय व्यक्ति द्वारा बनवाया गया था वो भी ऐसा ही दीखता हे


जी हाँ सीमा जी ठीक कहती हैं आप।
पीछले 6 फरवरी 2012 को मैंने इस मन्दिर को देखा था। यह मन्दिर सन् 1825 ई0 में सेठ लक्ष्मीचन्द के भाई सेठ राधाकृष्ण और गोविन्ददास द्वारा बनवाया गया था। मन्दिर में साठ फुट ऊँचा सोने का खम्भा भी है। वहाँ का गाइड हम लोगों को बता रहा था कि उस मन्दिर में एक बालाजी की मूर्ति है जिसे प्रत्येक शुक्रवार को 50 किलो दूध से नहलाया जाता है।

----------


## vipin8

मेरे बारे मेँ क्या सोचा

----------


## badboy123455

> कोई मित्र 
> तिरुवनंतपुरम में स्तिथ पद्मनाभ मंदिर
>  के बारे में पूरी  जानकारी देने वाला सूत्र बना सके तो उसका  बहुत ही आभार और धन्यवाद  मंदिर का इतिहास स्थापना सभी कुछ प्रेषित करें कृपया
>  (आपसे निवेदन हे की ''गूगल पर जाकर सर्च कर ले'' ऐसी सलाह कोई मित्र न दे )


*ये वही मंदिर हे ना जहा अभी खजाना मिला हे....*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

क्या मेरा कोई साथी ipad और मैक computers (एपल) के लिए कोई सूत्र बना सकता है..... जिसमे केवल इसके बारे मे ही बात हो..........

----------


## Ranveer

विगत कुछ महिनोँ से मुझे अजीब अजीब सपनेँ आतेँ हैँ मसलन बचपन के किसी दोस्त से मुलाकात , मृत लोगोँ से बात करना , देश विदेश की ऐसी घटना जिसका मुझसे कोई संबध न हो , पुराने किले भवनो के बारे मेँ आदि आदि । 
कुछ सपने तो सच भी होतेँ हैँ और कुछ ऐसे बेतुके होतेँ हैँ कि भविष्य मे सच होने की कल्पना भी नही की जा सकती ।
क्या कोई मित्र स्वप्नोँ के बारे मे जानकारी दे सकतेँ हैँ  ताकि उनका कुछ अर्थ निकाला जा सके ।
यदि संभव हो तो विस्तार से सूत्र बनाकर बताने की कृपा करेँ ।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*नक्सलवाद के ऊपर यदि किसी सदस्य को जानकारी हो, तो कृपया एक सूत्र बनाएं या  सन्देश द्वारा जानकारी दें! नक्सली लोगों की मांग क्या है और किस कारण से  ये सब शुरू हुआ और इनके बारे में अछि-बुरी बातें!
*

----------


## badboy123455

> विगत कुछ महिनोँ से मुझे अजीब अजीब सपनेँ आतेँ हैँ मसलन बचपन के किसी दोस्त से मुलाकात , मृत लोगोँ से बात करना , देश विदेश की ऐसी घटना जिसका मुझसे कोई संबध न हो , पुराने किले भवनो के बारे मेँ आदि आदि । 
> कुछ सपने तो सच भी होतेँ हैँ और कुछ ऐसे बेतुके होतेँ हैँ कि भविष्य मे सच होने की कल्पना भी नही की जा सकती ।
> क्या कोई मित्र स्वप्नोँ के बारे मे जानकारी दे सकतेँ हैँ  ताकि उनका कुछ अर्थ निकाला जा सके ।
> यदि संभव हो तो विस्तार से सूत्र बनाकर बताने की कृपा करेँ ।


*
सपनों के विषय में मेने एक सूत्र बनाया हुआ हे ,देखिये ,शायद काम आये* 
  क्या हर सपना कुछ कहता है

----------


## aktyagis

Bhai Pahle forum pe KAMVASNA kahani thi.mujhe achchhi lagi thi. lekin wo gayab ho gayi hai.Kripya us kahani ko dobara sumbit kijiye.

----------


## gonesh saini

*Ha Bahi Ma Be Garma Masala Vibag* *Dubara Shru Kar Vana Chata Hu.*

----------


## aktyagis

sutra ke niyamak se Kahani "KAMVASNA". dobarara shuru karwane ki koshish kar raha hun.

----------


## gonesh saini

*bahi kya garam masala forum pir se suru ho sakta ha kya?
*

----------


## robin hood

> *bahi kya garam masala forum pir se suru ho sakta ha kya?
> *


फ़िलहाल तो बंद हें मित्र और कोई नजदीकी सम्भावना नही हें

----------


## robin hood

> *नक्सलवाद के ऊपर यदि किसी सदस्य को जानकारी हो, तो कृपया एक सूत्र बनाएं या  सन्देश द्वारा जानकारी दें! नक्सली लोगों की मांग क्या है और किस कारण से  ये सब शुरू हुआ और इनके बारे में अछि-बुरी बातें!
> *


मुझे भी इस तरह के सूत्र का इंतजार हें

----------


## RaniSingh111

*क्या पहले *********** की तरह अश्लील (एडल्ट) चित्रों व सामग्री वाले सूत्र फिर से शुरू करने का विचार है। इसके लियें इंग्लिस सेक्सन की तरह अलग से सेक्सन बनाया जा सकता है।*:369:

----------


## my420r

नेता जी तो ठीक है, नहीं है

----------


## my420r

मैंने दिल से कभी फोरम को नहीं छोड़ा है

----------


## Munneraja

> मैंने दिल से कभी फोरम को नहीं छोड़ा है


लेकिन फोरम ने दिल से निकाल दिया है

----------


## my420r

> लेकिन फोरम ने दिल से निकाल दिया है


एक पार्टी का प्रोग्राम  है मेरा दिल लेकर आना होगा आप को

----------


## my420r

> लेकिन फोरम ने दिल से निकाल दिया है


_एक पार्टी का प्रोग्राम  है मेरा दिल लेकर आना होगा आप को 						निमन्त्रण पत्र_ मिला है क्या ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> लेकिन फोरम ने दिल से निकाल दिया है


बड़े भैया जी को राम राम,
कया मैं जान सकता हूँ ... आप किस से मुखातिब हैं?

----------


## my420r

> बड़े भैया जी को राम राम,
> कया मैं जान सकता हूँ ... आप किस से मुखातिब हैं?


दादू  याद आया कुछ

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भैया जी को राम राम,
> कया मैं जान सकता हूँ ... आप किस से मुखातिब हैं?


भाई जी 
जिनको जवाब (क्वोट) दिया था उन से मुखातिब था ...

----------


## ks patak

मुनीर भाई आप ने इस सवाल का जवाब नहीं देय ....हम भी कुछ अयसा ही करना चाहते है… और अब फोरम शुरू तो हो गया है पर सूत्र पर पोस्टिंग नहीं कर सक तय यह कब तक ???? कुछ जवाब तो डे दोस्त 


> *क्या पहले *********** की तरह अश्लील (एडल्ट) चित्रों व सामग्री वाले सूत्र फिर से शुरू करने का विचार है। इसके लियें इंग्लिस सेक्सन की तरह अलग से सेक्सन बनाया जा सकता है।*:369:

----------


## ks patak

0000000000000000000000000000


> *क्या पहले *********** की तरह अश्लील (एडल्ट) चित्रों व सामग्री वाले सूत्र फिर से शुरू करने का विचार है। इसके लियें इंग्लिस सेक्सन की तरह अलग से सेक्सन बनाया जा सकता है।*:369:

----------


## ks patak

koi hai jo iss vishay may soch raha hai ???????????


> *क्या पहले *********** की तरह अश्लील (एडल्ट) चित्रों व सामग्री वाले सूत्र फिर से शुरू करने का विचार है। इसके लियें इंग्लिस सेक्सन की तरह अलग से सेक्सन बनाया जा सकता है।*:369:

----------


## sultania

सोचने ओर विचार देना अच्छा है,,पर मेरा निजी मत है की फोरम adult होना चाहिये ---पर ध्यान रहे अश्लील ओर पॉर्न ना बने । 
धन्यवाद

----------


## loolugupta

​bhai logo mera bhi yahi ,mat hai ki ye vibhag fir se shuru hona chahiye


> koi hai jo iss vishay may soch raha hai ???????????

----------


## loolugupta

​mai to ye kahunga ki jin logo ko garam masala bibhag me dilchaspi hai we sabhi log apna mat yaha rakhe


> *Ha Bahi Ma Be Garma Masala Vibag* *Dubara Shru Kar Vana Chata Hu.*

----------


## ingole

मित्रो मुझे पी एफ़ ( प्रोविडेंट फंड ) से सम्बंधित सारी जानकारी चाहिए है. क्या कोई सूत्र इस विषय पर पहले से बना हुआ है, अगर नहीं तो क्या कोई ऐसा सूत्र बना सकता है?

----------


## loolugupta

bhai logo khushiya manao is diwali par adult vibhag ka tohfa mil gaya

----------


## pkj21

ye suru hona chahiye

----------

